# Flavored JAOM



## wineforfun (Feb 6, 2013)

Has anyone use the JAOM recipe and substituted other fruit for the oranges and cinammon? Say like a vanilla bean and raspberries? 
It was such a simple recipe to use that I just wanted to make a variation.


----------



## Arne (Feb 6, 2013)

If it comes out good, let everybody know what you did for sure. I know you are going to try it anyway so keep good notes on it for future reference. Arne.


----------



## wineforfun (Feb 8, 2013)

haha
You are figuring me out Arne.

As soon as my JAOM is ready to bottle, I will try the "variation".


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Feb 10, 2013)

I put vanilla beans in every mead I make and Raspberry is the best of all. Best mead I make is Raspberry /vanilla. I make 1 batch a year(6 gallon)


----------



## wineforfun (Feb 11, 2013)

mmadmikes1 said:


> I put vanilla beans in every mead I make and Raspberry is the best of all. Best mead I make is Raspberry /vanilla. I make 1 batch a year(6 gallon)



Regular mead or the JAOM?


----------



## botigol (Feb 16, 2013)

My JAOM is still going, but a couple of times I have come very close to starting a variation with blackberry. I will do it at some point, just haven't yet. If you search in the GotMead forums for 'JAOM Variant' or look for posts from ChevetteGirl, you will find several recipes. Blackberry and raspberry JAOM variants seem to be the favorites. I have also seen a number with vanilla.


----------



## ckassotis (Feb 16, 2013)

I did one last year with apples and pears that I personally enjoyed more than the orange version.


----------



## Polarhug (Feb 17, 2013)

I just started a 3-gallon Blood Orange "JAOM" today. Used 5 blood oranges in sections + the zest. (no pith) and 1 naval orange, 2 cinnamon sticks, 2 cloves. I plan on adding a vanilla bean after fermentation when I rack it off. I will let you know how it goes!

*edit* I wish it had a pinker color... but it doesn't. I may add some red juice concentrate just for looks later on


----------



## wineforfun (Mar 20, 2013)

ckassotis said:


> I did one last year with apples and pears that I personally enjoyed more than the orange version.



I started this same one. Has another month or so to go before bottling. Sure smells good.


----------

